# ready madeNatural Sports Nutrition Performance Meals - Variety Pack of 10



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

any one tried these?

http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/category/Healthy-Snacks/69/Natural-Sports-Nutrition-Performance-Meals-Variety-Pack-of-10/885/detail


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

I've tried the Mexican lean beef one and the tuna one, the lean beef was not bad its not a massive portion but is very dense and filling. The tuna one on the other hand wasn't nice at all!!! It tasted funny like the tuna was off or something but I presume they all taste like this as they have a very long shelf life. That's the only two I've tried and all I can tell you I'm afraid mate.


----------

